# Suggest a name for Boutique!!!



## go4saket (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Guys!

My wife is opening a boutique but unable to decide a good name. So as always, relying on you guys.... Suggest me some good names, preferably in Hindi. If possible, a good quote for the same...

Thanks...


----------



## narangz (Mar 19, 2008)

Odhni


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulation and wish you best luck for your new venture.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2008)

1) Darling
2) <wifename>'s boutique (eg: Vidhya's boutique)
3) Valentino boutique
4) Pink

I am not fluent in Hindi


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

saundarya or (saundry , rhymes with laundry )


----------



## go4saket (Mar 19, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Congratulation and wish you best luck for your new venture.



Thanks a lot...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2008)

memsaheb


----------



## narangz (Mar 20, 2008)

So what did you decide?


----------



## go4saket (Mar 21, 2008)

Didnt get any good Hindi name, so decided "Attitude"

Thanks for help...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats man.. seems a nice name...


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 21, 2008)

La Attitude*`*


----------



## narangz (Mar 21, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Didnt get any good Hindi name, so decided "Attitude"
> 
> Thanks for help...



Congratulations


----------



## go4saket (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------

